# tire pressure monitoring system - replace batteries



## Charlie Teuton (Feb 27, 2004)

Greetings: The VW dealer wants to replace the batteries in the tpms (tires) at a cost of $1000. Pricey! I suggested that the tpms be removed. The service manager says that they are legally unable to to that. Is it possible that another qualified mechanic could remove the tire pressure monitoring system? I have searched the vw vortex forum without finding an answer to my question. Does that mean that I have faulty searching skills or that the answer is not present?
Your assistance and suggestions will be appreciated!


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: tire pressure monitoring system - replace batteries (Charlie Teuton)*

Without rancor, several answers come to mind:
A) You haven't searched enough. There is so much discussion on the topic that these issues have been asked and answered over and over again. 
B) You can use your MFI system to turn off the TPMS indicator at least for the time being, if not done already to alleviate the annoying warnings.
C) There is a group buy here and on ClubTouareg.com (http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f48/tpms-group-buy-32169.html) to purchase these Beru sensors and stems at fair market wholesale of around $90 each, hence a $360 parts cost, that would allow you to fix your battery issue, which is internal to the sensor and called non-replaceable, at a reasonable price. You need only find a competent tire installer.
Hopefully, that is a start for your quest. Mine will start soon I'm sure.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: tire pressure monitoring system - replace batteries (RoutanDaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoutanDaddy* »_
B) You can use your MFI system to turn off the TPMS indicator at least for the time being, if not done already to alleviate the annoying warnings.
 This is only possible if it was an early 04 since those were the only ones with that option. Later 04's have to have it disabled via VAG Com.


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: tire pressure monitoring system - replace batteries (Charlie Teuton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charlie Teuton* »_Greetings: The VW dealer wants to replace the batteries in the tpms (tires) at a cost of $1000. Pricey! I suggested that the tpms be removed. The service manager says that they are legally unable to to that. 

I've heard that they're legally unable to disable the TPMS if it was a standard feature for that model. My 2005 did not come with TPMS so it must have been an option in that year. Thus, a 2005 Touareg could legally have its TPMS disabled. Of course you may not convince the dealer to do something that is not in their self interest even if it's legal. In that case you're back to doing it yourself.


----------



## tsutro (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: tire pressure monitoring system - replace batteries (Charlie Teuton)*

I had the same problem (early 04) and was quoted $ 1,200.00, (Huntington Beach, CA dealer) about 6 or 8 months ago. The egg is a third car and not driven much because of all the warning lights that were annoying. I too was told they couldn't turn off the warning. Because I want to drive the car more durning poor weather (Orange County, CA does get rain once-in-awhile) I decided to get another quote. This time it was $ 780.00 and when I complained they gave me a 10% discount so I got it done. But I'm still going to look for a good independent repair shop. There are so many goo features about the car but when you have issues with the computer or electrical, it gets expensive. Very expensive.


----------



## Charlie Teuton (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: tire pressure monitoring system - replace batteries (tsutro)*

Thanks for all the valuable input into the issue. I am in contact with the TPMS Group Buy and will replace both the sensors [incl batteries] and the long valve stem. Apparently the sensors and value stems are sensitive to the winter conditions. Replacement of the total system is recommended. I wonder whether replacement of the batteries would wise, since the problem may be in the sensors and valve stems.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: tire pressure monitoring system - replace batteries (Charlie Teuton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charlie Teuton* »_Thanks for all the valuable input into the issue. I am in contact with the TPMS Group Buy and will replace both the sensors [incl batteries] and the long valve stem. Apparently the sensors and value stems are sensitive to the winter conditions. Replacement of the total system is recommended. I wonder whether replacement of the batteries would wise, since the problem may be in the sensors and valve stems.
 As was said above, the batteries are in the sensors and are not replaceable. If a battery goes bad you replace the sensor. That is just how it works.


----------



## sd986 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: tire pressure monitoring system - replace batteries (Charlie Teuton)*

I ordered new sensors a couple of weeks ago and had Tire Discount install them yesterday. They had to use a chisel to get the old sensors off and it was fun to watch the expressions on the installers' face as he went about his work. Once I gave him the okay to destroy the old sensors he was able to install the new ones quickly. Paid $330 for new sensors (See earlier TPMS post below to find where to buy at a reasonable price) and valve stems and another $120 to have them installed and the wheels rebalanced. That would have paid for two new tires.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: tire pressure monitoring system - replace batteries (sd986)*

What a PITA; makes me less than happy that our 09 Touareg and Q7 have TPMS







-- prefer to kick it old-school with a tire gauge.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: tire pressure monitoring system - replace batteries (ehd)*

It can be disabled via VAG Com, but the issue is it must be there and working for inspections now since they are Federal mandate. I have the option setup to turn mine off, but so far it has been a way better system then was in my 04.


----------



## marmotnoir (Nov 19, 2011)

*work around for cold etc*

In an instance where non standard wheels are required to be run, or very cold conditions spook the system, the solution is to put all the sensors into a small tire ( wheel barrow or small trailer ) and put the tire into the trunk. Pressure is equal amongst all the senders, and the recvr is confused into thinking you are playing fair.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

marmotnoir said:


> In an instance where non standard wheels are required to be run, or very cold conditions spook the system, the solution is to put all the sensors into a small tire ( wheel barrow or small trailer ) and put the tire into the trunk. Pressure is equal amongst all the senders, and the recvr is confused into thinking you are playing fair.


 Yeah, that is a logical idea...:what:


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f73/tpms-disable-with-vagcom-diy-touareg-78757.html


----------



## mfresh2k2 (Jul 8, 2008)

*worked great for my S4, way cheaper than the dealer*

... and adapted with no-probs

http://factoryrimsdirect.com/all-tpms-replacements/


----------



## Autoban (Dec 22, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but the TPM system questions never get old. My 2010 V6 T-reg needs tires soon. I just went by the VW dealer and got a quote on four sensors. They are $158/each or about $640 for the set. By the time I add about $1,200 for a set of Michelin or Continental tires the bill will be just short of $2K.
Does anyone have experience how long the batteries last in the sensors? I need new tires about every three years, can I wait another three years? It would be a pain not to change them now and then within a year go back to the tire dealer and have all four tires pulled to have the sensors replaced.

Any comments about your experience is appreciated. I did read through treads about aftermarket sensors, but some users had bad experience with them. There are apparently two different frequencies for the sensors. The guy at the dealer would not tell me what frequency my T-reg uses (according to my VIN number).

Juergen


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

Autoban said:


> I know this is an old thread, but the TPM system questions never get old. My 2010 V6 T-reg needs tires soon. I just went by the VW dealer and got a quote on four sensors. They are $158/each or about $640 for the set. By the time I add about $1,200 for a set of Michelin or Continental tires the bill will be just short of $2K.
> Does anyone have experience how long the batteries last in the sensors? I need new tires about every three years, can I wait another three years? It would be a pain not to change them now and then within a year go back to the tire dealer and have all four tires pulled to have the sensors replaced.
> 
> Any comments about your experience is appreciated. I did read through treads about aftermarket sensors, but some users had bad experience with them. There are apparently two different frequencies for the sensors. The guy at the dealer would not tell me what frequency my T-reg uses (according to my VIN number).
> ...


Sensors last about 2-3 years. 4 if you are lucky. 

Sent from my Hisense C20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Autoban (Dec 22, 2011)

4ePikanini said:


> Sensors last about 2-3 years. 4 if you are lucky.
> 
> Sent from my Hisense C20 using Tapatalk


I guess I am really lucky then, I purchased the T-reg new six years ago and have not changed the sensors since.

Juergen


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Autoban said:


> I guess I am really lucky then, I purchased the T-reg new six years ago and have not changed the sensors since.
> 
> Juergen


I have one more year on you!! I am at 7 years on mine. Turning the system off when they go bad too.


----------



## Autoban (Dec 22, 2011)

I checked the service and maintenance schedule and it does say to change the sensors after six years. I will invest the money and will buy the OEM sensors from VW. If they last again six years, it's OK.

Juergen


----------



## Autoban (Dec 22, 2011)

I am still learning about the TPS system on my 2010 T-reg. I found this interesting thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Design-Function-Operation-and-Troubleshooting . It references the T-reg system several times. I will go ahead and purchase the OEM sensors from the VW stealership even though they are very expensive ($158 each). But then again, if they work and last six to seven years again, that's OK. I will have new tires and sensors installed in the next four weeks. I will report how it worked out.

Juergen


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a 2008 Passat that I am repainting the original Alloy Rims this winter, no problems with original TPMS but figured at 8+ years they will die soon so picked up OEM TPMS on ebay for $80.

They are brand new with a manufacturing date of June 2010, that is why they are only $80 but since they have not been transmitting since manufactured I should easily get 4 to 6 years of use.


----------

